

ASK HN: Review my startup Joint. Group chat + IM over your Twitter network. - ether
http://joint.im/r/khPZl9sn4eg
Joint is an Instant Messenger platform built on top of your existing Twitter social graph.<p>* Here are some highlights:
1. Instantly IM with <i>anyone</i> on Twitter.
2. Private group chat with friends on Twitter.
3. Meet friends of friends through chatrooms.<p>I've created a sample chatroom for this thread. Please visit and try: http://joint.im/r/khPZl9sn4eg
======
ecoffey
(summarizing some observations from the chat).

I really like the idea. I can see myself using it at coffee shops, or other
places for impromptu groups.

I wouldn't mind seeing a web-app just because I think that would be even
easier to pull people in with. Installing something just for a quick chat
might be too much for people, or might not even be possible, i.e. wanting a
quick group chat but you're at a public library computer.

All in all though, it's a cool idea, and solid little app. Also ethpressO was
very nice and engaging in the chat :-)

~~~
ether
Thanks! it's cool to talk synchronously (in the messenger) and asynchronously
(on hackernews) with you at the same time. I really appreciate your feedback
:)

------
ether
Joint is an Instant Messenger platform built on top of your existing Twitter
social graph.

* Here are some highlights: 1\. Instantly IM with _anyone_ on Twitter. 2\. Private group chat with friends on Twitter. 3\. Meet friends of friends through chatrooms.

I've created a sample chatroom for this thread. Please visit and try. As a
regular HN heavy reader, I would appreciate some help and feedback from the
community. Thanks! : <http://joint.im/r/khPZl9sn4eg>

------
blehn
The Adobe AIR Application Installer seems to launch automatically. I hadn't
decided whether or not I wanted to try the app at that point, but I definitely
didn't want to see my CPU usage shoot to 100% and have my browser lock up. So
I decided to force quit the installer and close the website. Maybe it's a
great app, but the AIR experience immediately kills it, for me at least.

Chrome on OSX btw

~~~
ether
We spent quite a lot of time working on Adobe Air's CPU issue. I think many
crappy air based apps out there are like that and give the impression that
Adobe Air always uses up CPU power, but we've been testing and optimizing this
with several people for last month and the cpu usage stays around 0.1% most of
the times, so please feel free to try again. Thanks!

~~~
blehn
The problem isn't related to the app itself, but moreso the way that AIR
Application Installer launches immediately when I navigate to joint.im —
before I even click the "download" button. I find it intrusive, considering
Application Installer hogs my CPU (and I'm not sure if there's any workaround
for that). Application Installer runs in the background and consumes 100% CPU
even if I navigate away from the page. So then it has to be quit via Activity
Monitor. I'm not sure if this is only an issue with my AIR install or if it
happens for everyone on OSX.

------
alexhektor
This finally fixes Twitter's broken Instant Messaging.. It's about time!
sure.. it's air, but at least java and air run on all the platforms..

The idea behind it is awesome..,Let's hope it gets the traction it deserves..
Imagine everyone having this!

------
mansilladev
I dig it, Ethan. The Twitter contact tie is brilliant, and I can see this
crossing into many different potential areas of real utility.. sexier DM
sessions, group collab (work or for fun), CS. Very slick.

------
hugobernardo
I really like this idea. Not only for casual chatting but as a way for
companies/brands to connect with users/followers.

------
mikey138
Nice Joint Ethan! There are many times when I want synchronous communications.
This is a perfect compliment to Twitter.

------
ericmsimons
Love it! The only thing that gets me is the name - I always think of Grandma's
Boy when I hear it...

~~~
ether
I actually love how the word Joint has different meanings to different people.
In San Francisco when people hear Joint....

------
tabletop111
Wah...Really awesome idea man...just signed up for this and its looking
good....

------
nader_ghaffari
very nice! like the quick and simple IM built on top of my twitter graph

